# 2011 Romin Pro saddle



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm not finding any info regarding the black rails on the 2011 Romin Pro. Are they made of carbon fiber? If so, what's the durability like? I got a Romin Expert last year and I absolutely love it (it easily beats any Fizik saddle I've tried) except that the shiny rails don't go with my bike so I would like one with black rails.

Thanks in advance! 

J.


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, they are carbon fiber. I just bought the equivalent Toupe model. The instructions recommend replacing every three years.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Is there a weight limit on those saddles? 

Thank you, kindly!


----------



## slipstream8 (Feb 24, 2011)

There is no weight limit printed on the packaging.


----------



## Mtl_Rookie (Jul 24, 2011)

I just picked mine up today and its already been a nice climb ride :-D

Weight limit I saw on the under side sticker is 240lbs.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Make sure that the clamp on your seatpost is compatible with the rails. The rails on the sadlle are more of an oval than round and some clamps can clamp in the wrong spots causing stress points.

I have yet to see any type of failure or problems, but Specialized has that as a warning.


----------



## Mtl_Rookie (Jul 24, 2011)

yes, this is true also. The guy at my LBS said for the carbon rails it has to be the specific seatpost. where it clamps vertical. Not of the ones that look like they can rotate 360 at the base.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I was told the same thing from my LBS, they said the stock PAVE seat post that came on my 2011 Roubaix would have to be replaced if I wanted a saddle with carbon rails.


----------



## jmx (Feb 17, 2011)

I've used my Romin Pro for a few thousand miles and it's been a pleasure. I weigh 160-165'ish.

It's not compatible with any specialized seat posts I've seen, but I use a Thompson so it was a non issue.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

jmx said:


> I've used my Romin Pro for a few thousand miles and it's been a pleasure. I weigh 160-165'ish.
> 
> It's not compatible with any specialized seat posts I've seen, but I use a Thompson so it was a non issue.


You can buy the compatible clamps for Specialized seatposts.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

RUFUSPHOTO said:


> You can buy the compatible clamps for Specialized seatposts.


For the single bolt seatpost? The only type of Specialized seatpost I was told would
work are the 2 bolt vertical load post. Where can I get the clamps?


----------

